# KEEPING MY 85 300ZX ALIVE!!! HELP ME PLEASE



## 300zxturbo (Nov 23, 2004)

I own a 1985 300zx turbo and as soon as i start it. It wants to die on me eventualy it will stay alive but i want it to stop doing that can someone out there please help me PPPPPPPPPPPPPPLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSEEEEEE
Thank u 

~ANEL :cheers:


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Moved to Z forum.


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

300zxturbo said:


> I own a 1985 300zx turbo and as soon as i start it. It wants to die on me eventualy it will stay alive but i want it to stop doing that can someone out there please help me PPPPPPPPPPPPPPLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSEEEEEE
> Thank u
> 
> ~ANEL :cheers:


first, settle down before you hurt someone....Check the timing. Does it only do this when it's cold, or all the time? Check for vacuum leaks and when was the last time you did a tune up? (spark plugs, spark plug wires, distributor cap + rotor, fuel filter, air filter)


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Also how long is "eventually"?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

It is the MAF replace it and be happy. And calm down your drawn out words make me want to not reply.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Also how long is "eventually"?


 Every other Tuesday morning of the 5th week of May.......


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Oh well then that's probably just a bad day for the car


----------



## 300zxturbo (Nov 23, 2004)

*not wanting to stay alive*

I did all that and still the same problem i just replaced all that like a month ago I dont know what to do. I have to hold the rev up to 2000 rpm for like 5 min and then when i turn it off and start it up it will be fine i have a bro that is at UTI and he will come down from chicago and take the engine apart and change things on it i think it will be fine. Can someone find a site for me that has part #'s I found one its https://www.rockauto.com its a good site but it's prices are way too high i use it for some parts numbers. THANKS


----------



## 300zxturbo (Nov 23, 2004)

*MAF?*

What is MAF?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

300zxturbo said:


> What is MAF?


Mass Air Flow Sensor. What your describing is what happens when they quit working.


----------



## 300zxturbo (Nov 23, 2004)

*MAF*

thats like the only one part i didnt check cool man thanks i am F%^&&*& dumbA$$ what kind of car do u have? if u dont mind me asking


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

300zxturbo said:


> thats like the only one part i didnt check cool man thanks i am F%^&&*& dumbA$$ what kind of car do u have? if u dont mind me asking



It says in his profile 86 300ZX Turbo


----------



## 300zxturbo (Nov 23, 2004)

cool what is the body like on it is it great,good,ok,bad? my body is great. do u have any pics of ur car? please send me some please at [email protected]


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

300zxturbo said:


> cool what is the body like on it is it great,good,ok,bad? my body is great. do u have any pics of ur car? please send me some please at [email protected]



Good luck. Jamez seems pretty private about what his car looks like and the mods he does.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Good luck. Jamez seems pretty private about what his car looks like and the mods he does.


HAHAHA. Mods done or mods sitting in the garage waiting to go on? 
The body is excellent it has been garaged every day of its life. My only problem is that it has pin striping in between the two paint colors (similar to the pin striping found on the 50ths) . Unfortunately that pin striping decided to leave my rear bumper. The Car will get repainted after the next round of modifications though.
Balliztik has seen pictures of it. har har


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Happy? I will put up another picture at the end of Christmas break when the new wheels suspension and mods are on. Enjoy


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Holy crap dude- Youve sent Eric pictures and not me?!?!?!?! Damn-it James- youd better send me some pics man--I wanna see it! LOL

Holy crap dude, where is that 300zx guy from? Kentucky or somewhere? Poor confused soul


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

nice 

(yes, there is no reason for this post)


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Yeah, that is a pretty car. :cheers: BTW, has anyone noticed how the price of Z31s has jumped up in the last few months? I can't find one under $3K that isn't a complete junk heap. I've also found some really nice examples over $10k. Seems like our little secret is out. Mk3 Supras are also getting expensive now........


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

sick, maybe in another 15 years we can sell them for like 25,000 dollars.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> sick, maybe in another 15 years we can sell them for like 25,000 dollars.


 I found an Mk3 for $25,000, with mods. 375 Hp. I also found a stock Z31 with 9000 original miles for $10,000. My poor car could be classified as one of the junkheap ones, at least right now. Nothing about $3k couldn't fix, including bodywork. Oh, BTW, I found out my car was originally some metallic blue color. I found out when I removed the stock air filter supports. It was blue under there, and other places as well. :loser:


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey man- why dont you look on your manufacturer tag and find the original paint code and I can look the color up for you while im at work today.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Holy crap dude- Youve sent Eric pictures and not me?!?!?!?! Damn-it James- youd better send me some pics man--I wanna see it! LOL


We were on Zdriver together before we ran off to come to Nissanforums. If you ever got on AIM I would maybe send you some pictures maybe being the key word lol.


----------

